# hicas??



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

i look around on some of the forums and metion something called hicas...WHUT THE HELL IS HICAS???


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Hicas my friend is 4-wheel steering. I believe some of the older model 240's had it.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

HICAS was an edition with 4 wheel steering which was also on the RB4 Mistubishi Galant I think is the name. It also had ABS I believe and LSD(Limited Slip Differential).


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Chris90FB240sx said:


> HICAS was an edition with 4 wheel steering which was also on the RB4 Mistubishi Galant I think is the name. It also had ABS I believe and LSD(Limited Slip Differential).


4-wheel steering didn't just make it into the Galant. Although Nissan is perhaps the largest distributor of 4-wheel steering systems, Mitsu wasn't afraid to toss it into some of their higher end cars. The Mitsubishi GTO also had 4-wheel steering. I've never seen an FTO, not even in Japan, but perhaps it had the 4-wheel steering system as well...


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Chris90FB240sx said:


> HICAS was an edition with 4 wheel steering which was also on the RB4 Mistubishi Galant I think is the name. It also had ABS I believe and LSD(Limited Slip Differential).


HICAS is a 4-Wheel Steering system Availible on many Nissan Car's.
It stands for High Capacity Steering System.
I know for a fact that it was availible on 1991 240SX Fastback LE editions cause I own one. It has 4 Wheel Steer, VLSD, and Standard Brakes!
Mine doesn't have ABS, Learned that the hard way! ABS Brakes don't fit on my car!
It was also availible on R32, R33, An R34 Skyline's and even Z32 300ZX's have the HICAS. HICAS is however nothing amazing, I think it makes the car handle better, but you can live without it!


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> 4-wheel steering didn't just make it into the Galant. Although Nissan is perhaps the largest distributor of 4-wheel steering systems,


Nissan is the largest distributor?? You sure? Honda made 4WS from 88-2001 in the Prelude. I have it on my Prelude. They stopped making it in 94 in the US. The rest of the World got until 2001.

4WS came on the Celica (VERY rare), VR4 3000GT, 240SX, and Prelude. I never knew they made it in the Galant too.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

VR4 Galant had all wheel steer :thumbup: My friend had one. I believe it was AWD also with a 2L Turbo engine from what I remember. I could be wrong but I think that is what it had.

EDIT

Yea I looked it up. It was made early 90s (dont know when it was made till) had AWD AWS and Turbo 2L with Intercooler. Side mount stock. They didnt make many of them.


----------



## Rephlex (Mar 7, 2005)

*Stupid question...*

Is the HICAS light on the dash always supposed to be lit up red? When something in the Honda lit up red, it meant DANGER!


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Rephlex said:


> Is the HICAS light on the dash always supposed to be lit up red? When something in the Honda lit up red, it meant DANGER!


Better check your Powersteering Fluid Level! Probally low!


----------



## Rephlex (Mar 7, 2005)

DaCheat said:


> Better check your Powersteering Fluid Level! Probally low!


Copy that. It was whining this morning when I started it up and pulled out this morning. One of 128 sounds it makes when it's cold.


----------

